# Nailed The Trout In Pawleys Today!



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fished Pawleys today with Capt. Mark from 1:30-4;00PM
I got 5 Speckled Trout & 1 Blue. Mark got 5 Trout. 
All released to fight another day. Beautiful day on the water.
Thanks Mark for a fun day! :fishing:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad ya had a great day at PI:fishing:


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

No problem Ron! 
It was a great afternoon.
I've got to get the Yak and the fly rod down there soon 
Should only get better.............


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bait or lure? Have they been hitting them on jigs and mirrolures or do they want live shrimp?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Pompano386 said:


> Bait or lure? Have they been hitting them on jigs and mirrolures or do they want live shrimp?


i have not yet seen live shrimp fail 
just saying


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Going to try & get down there Thursday or Friday Hitting on paddle tail jigs


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Hey*

Did you ever find The Skink yet ??????:fishing:


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> i have not yet seen live shrimp fail
> just saying


Yes but they're a pain in the ass this time of year. I'd rather fish lures if possible and catch the same amount. Sometimes they're picky though is why I was wondering.


----------

